# how to breed red tail mark?



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

I breed tail mark indian fantail, it is difficult to get the pure black tail, but i am almost there.

I have seen some pictures of red or yellow tail mark birds, I always wonder how to breed them.

as for pure white birds, occasionally there will be a chick with one or two black tail feathers, I guess that is how originally black tail mark started.... however, I have never seen red or yellow feather appears in any white chicks...


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

I am guessing you would have to introduce Recessive Red into your breeding progam. For instance breed a good quality black tailmark to a solid recessive red to start out. Then with back breeding and inbreeding over several or many generations, you might well get there. I can't think of any other way to end up with a red tail. The problem might be getting the red out of the body and wings. The genes causing white in your tailmarks would have to be epistatic to the recessive red. I can't begin to tell you how those pied or recessive white genes might work. Best might be to do an exhaustive search for some red tail marks and try to buy a pair. HTH

Jim


----------

